# Eligibilité Offre Education & réduction Ipod



## crankit (24 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tou-te-s, 

je compte commander mon MacBook demain sur l'Apple Store (tiens tiens, original!).
J'avais d&#233;ja post&#233; quelques messages pour avoir quelques informations sur cet achat.
J'aurais besoin d'avoir encore 2 petites pr&#233;cisions:

1/Je souhaiterais profiter de l'offre &#233;ducation mais je ne suis ni &#233;tudiant ni enseignant mais technicien informatique contractuel dans une universit&#233;, or les personnes &#233;ligibles &#224; l'offre &#233;ducation sont:

_- tout enseignant, charg&#233; d'enseignement, ma&#238;tre de conf&#233;rence, r&#233;p&#233;titeur et autre surveillant des &#233;tudiants d'&#233;tablissements d'enseignement sup&#233;rieur
- tout &#233;tudiant &#226;g&#233; de 18 ans et plus, d&#233;tenant une carte d'&#233;tudiant valide, fr&#233;quentant ou admis dans un &#233;tablissement d'enseignement sup&#233;rieur
- tout parent proc&#233;dant &#224; l'achat au nom d'un enfant &#233;tudiant admis ou fr&#233;quentant actuellement un &#233;tablissement universitaire ou d'enseignement sup&#233;rieur
_
Je voulais m'assurer de pouvoir b&#233;n&#233;ficier tout de m&#234;me de l'offre &#233;ducation.

2/Je pensais &#233;galement profiter de l'offre group&#233;e avec l'Ipod. Mais celle-ci semble exclusivement r&#233;serv&#233;e aux &#233;tudiant-e-s. Quelqu'un-e pourrait me confirmer tout ceci?
Dans ce cas j'ai une copine &#233;tudiante qui pourrait &#233;ventuellement passer commande. Est il alors envisageable, que je r&#232;gle tout de m&#234;me l'achat avec ma carte bleue? (ce qui &#233;viterait des virements bancaires et/ou des remboursement assez cons&#233;quents...).

Une nouvelle fois, merci d'avance pour vos judicieux conseils!


----------



## arcanomancer (24 Octobre 2007)

Je ne comprends pas très bien... Tu souhaites cumuler les deux offres ? IMPOSSIBLE 
C'est ou la réduction Apple Store Education, ou la réduction iPod. 
Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation de TA carte bleue, il me semble que ca ne pose pas de probleme. Si jamais, téléphone chez Apple...


----------



## crankit (24 Octobre 2007)

OK, merci pour l'information!
Et penses tu que mon statut me permette de bénéficier de l'offre éducation?


----------



## youyou54 (24 Octobre 2007)

crankit a dit:


> OK, merci pour l'information!
> Et penses tu que mon statut me permette de bénéficier de l'offre éducation?



Moi je dirais que non tu ne peux pas beneficier de l'offre étudiante.
Par contre tu peux utiliser le nom de ta copine étudiante pour avoir l'offre 1 Mac + 1 Ipod avec le Mac légerement moins cher (ex 985 Euros au lieu de 1049 Euros).


----------



## TEOX (24 Octobre 2007)

arcanomancer a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas très bien... Tu souhaites cumuler les deux offres ? IMPOSSIBLE
> C'est ou la réduction Apple Store Education, ou la réduction iPod.



Complètement faux !
Il est possible de profiter à la fois d'une réduction étudiante sur l'Apple Store et d'un iPod nano offert. C'est ce que j'ai fait


----------



## crankit (24 Octobre 2007)

TEOX a dit:


> Complètement faux !
> Il est possible de profiter à la fois d'une réduction étudiante sur l'Apple Store et d'un iPod nano offert. C'est ce que j'ai fait



Cool, c'est une excellente nouvelle! 
Pourrais tu m'expliquer les grandes lignes pour passer commande + les pièces à fournir?

Merci!


----------



## Chuck_Joris (24 Octobre 2007)

De toute fa&#231;on je pense qu'il est trop tard pour profiter de cette offre.
On en parle dans "R&#233;agissez" / "iPods nano &#224; l'oeil pour les &#233;tudiants".
La date du 30/10 ne concerne pas le moment o&#249; tu passes ta commande mais le moment o&#249; la commande est exp&#233;di&#233;e.
Si tu choisis un ordi de base et un nano alors tu as peut etre encore une chance.

Pour ma part j'ai choisi le touch et comme Apple a du mal &#224; suivre la demande je crois que je l'ai dans l'os...


----------



## Dagnir (24 Octobre 2007)

Chuck_Joris a dit:


> La date du 30/10 ne concerne pas le moment où tu passes ta commande mais le moment où la commande est expédiée.



Bizarre : cf. http://www.apple.com/fr/promo/faq/
"J'ai acheté un produit qui ne sera expédié qu'après la fin de la période de validité de la promotion. Ai-je quand même droit au remboursement ?
Oui, si vous avez acheté ou précommandé les produits éligibles durant la période de validité de la promotion et que ceux-ci figurent sur la même facture."

À méditer...


----------



## TEOX (24 Octobre 2007)

Dagnir a raison. Du moment que la commande est validée (c'est à dire encaissée) avant le 30 octobre, l'offre fonctionne.

Pour profiter de l'offre, il faut faire une copie de sa carte d'étudiant au moment de la commande et l'envoyer à Apple. Attention : il faut impérativement commander l'iPod AVEC le mac éligible et pas séparemment.

Ensuite, il suffit de garder préciseusement les étiquettes d'emballage et de remplir cette demande en ligne : 
http://input.media.euro.apple.com/apple/promotions/backtoschool.php?programme=backtoschool&#9001;=fr
ou de télécharger le forumaire à renvoyer : http://pdf.euro.apple.com/cgi-bin/W...a/wa/document?country=fr&pn=back_to_school_07

En ce qui concerne le nom de la CB qui se distingue du nom de l'étudiant, je doute que cela puisse poser un problème. Beaucoup d'étudiants faisant appel par exemple à leur parents pour financer ce genre d'achat.

Après, rien ne vaut un petit appel au 0800 046 046 pour être clairement fixé.


----------



## AeN0 (24 Octobre 2007)

La copie de carte étudiant n'est pas toujours nécessaire sur le AOC. Par exemple, le AOC de ma fac est dans l'intranet uniquement accessible avec login/pass étudiant... Apple ne m'a pas (encore ?) demandé de fournir un justificatif.

PS : je viens de commander un MB 2.16ghz 120go 1go ram + ipod, date estimer d'expédition : 24-25 octobre (!)


----------



## fxav (24 Octobre 2007)

Slt, j'ai une pette question, la reduc AOC c'est different des 6&#37; de reduc qu'il y a sur l'apple store ? c'est une autre reduc pour seulement quelques universit&#233;s ?

je peux bien beneficier des 6% sur un macbook, et avoir l'ipod en plus ? meme si je ne suis pas dans la liste des universit&#233;s participants &#224; l'AOC ?


----------



## No Ma'am (24 Octobre 2007)

AeN0 a dit:


> La copie de carte étudiant n'est pas toujours nécessaire sur le AOC. Par exemple, le AOC de ma fac est dans l'intranet uniquement accessible avec login/pass étudiant... Apple ne m'a pas (encore ?) demandé de fournir un justificatif.
> 
> PS : je viens de commander un MB 2.16ghz 120go 1go ram + ipod, date estimer d'expédition : 24-25 octobre (!)



Idem, je suis passé par l'intranet de mon université (Aix-Marseille 1)via le site Apple On Campus  http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/
J'ai entré mon login, mon pass, me suis retrouvé sur un store spécial avec logo de mon université, commandé mon Imac avec une super réduc' et profité en prime de l'offre Mac+Ipod. Ma commande a été validée (état "pas encore expédié"). Date d'expédition estimée : 30 octobre, livraison vers le 6/7 novembre.
http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/


----------



## No Ma'am (24 Octobre 2007)

fxav a dit:


> Slt, j'ai une pette question, la reduc AOC c'est different des 6&#37; de reduc qu'il y a sur l'apple store ? c'est une autre reduc pour seulement quelques universit&#233;s ?
> 
> je peux bien beneficier des 6% sur un macbook, et avoir l'ipod en plus ? meme si je ne suis pas dans la liste des universit&#233;s participants &#224; l'AOC ?



Pour ma part, le partenariat d'Apple avec mon universit&#233;, si je prenais le MacBook de base, me le ferait avoir &#224; 932,31 euros au lieu de 1049 euros. Pas mal, non ?

Pas besoin que ton universit&#233; adh&#232;re au programme AOC &#224; priori. L'offre concerne les &#233;tudiants en g&#233;n&#233;ral. Par ailleurs, si je ne passe pas par le site d&#233;di&#233; AOC mais par l'Apple Store classique, j'ai l'offre Mac + Ipod mais pas la r&#233;duc' suppl&#233;mentaire de l'AOC.


----------



## TEOX (24 Octobre 2007)

No Ma'am a dit:


> Idem, je suis passé par l'intranet de mon université (Aix-Marseille 1)via le site Apple On Campus  http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/
> J'ai entré mon login, mon pass, me suis retrouvé sur un store spécial avec logo de mon université, commandé mon Imac avec une super réduc' et profité en prime de l'offre Mac+Ipod. Ma commande a été validée (état "pas encore expédié"). Date d'expédition estimée : 30 octobre, livraison vers le 6/7 novembre.



Par simple curiosité, l'Apple on Campus de ton établisssement propose une réduction de combien ?


----------



## No Ma'am (24 Octobre 2007)

TEOX a dit:
			
		

> Par simple curiosit&#233;, l'Apple on Campus de ton &#233;tablisssement propose une r&#233;duction de combien ?



L&#224;, &#231;a devient magique : j'ai pris un Imac 20' en ajoutant 1 GO de ram pour le faire passer &#224; 2 GO. Prix de l'Apple Store classique : 1339,01 euros. Prix avec l'AOC de ma fac : 1178,06 euros. Rajoutons 30 euros pour combler la diff&#233;rence entre les 159 euros de l'IPod Nano de base et les 130 euros de r&#233;duction de l'offre &#233;tudiant, et vous &#234;tes un futur Mac User d&#233;j&#224; heureux !


----------



## TEOX (24 Octobre 2007)

No Ma'am a dit:


> L&#224;, &#231;a devient magique : j'ai pris un Imac 20' en ajoutant 1 GO de ram pour le faire passer &#224; 2 GO. Prix de l'Apple Store classique : 1339,01 euros. Prix avec l'AOC de ma fac : 1178,06 euros. Rajoutons 30 euros pour combler la diff&#233;rence entre les 159 euros de l'IPod Nano de base et les 130 euros de r&#233;duction de l'offre &#233;tudiant, et vous &#234;tes un futur Mac User d&#233;j&#224; heureux !



Une r&#233;duction de 12 &#37; ! 
Rageant que mon &#233;tablissement ne participe pas &#224; l'AOC. 

A signaler quand m&#234;me pour tous ceux qui, comme moi, n'ont pas acc&#232;s &#224; ce genre de r&#233;duction, qu'il existe des solutions assez avantageuses comme le site OFUP (ouvert &#224; tous) ou les clients Bagoo avec des r&#233;ductions de 8 % (10 % sur la gamme pro) au lieu des 6 % du store education standard.


----------



## AeN0 (24 Octobre 2007)

J'ai constaté sur l'AOC de ma fac que les réductions étaient bien plus élevées que les réductions "classiques" étudiantes.


----------



## crankit (25 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tou-te-s et merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai appelé hier soir l'Apple Store (Youpi!) qui m'a dit que je pouvais bénéficier de l'offre Education, soit une remise de 6%.

Je ne pense finalement pas profiter de l'offre Ipod nano, ma clef mp3 creative pouvant encore bien me dépanner quelques années! 

Je pense donc passer ma commande en fin de semaine.

J'aurais encore besoin de vos judicieux avis!

Je suis intéressé par la configuration suivante:

-MacBook 13'' - 2.16Ghz (1174)
-Extension de mémoire de 1Go (131) - pour faire du montage vidéo
-Adapateur VGA (17) - pour sortir sur un écran un peu plus grand

Soit une coquette somme d'environ 1320, tout de même...

Le prix de l'extension de mémoire gonfle pas mal le budget initialement prévu...

J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil sur le prix des barrettes de mémoire proposées par MacWay (merci CERDAN!).
Sur ce site le prix moyen d'une barrette de mémoire d'1 Go pour MacBook semble être de 35 euros, soit 70 euros pour 2 barrettes de 1Go.

Je me demandais donc si le prix excessif des barrettes de mémoire proposées avec la commande d'un MacBook justifiait une différence significative de qualité?

Je partirais bien sur une config' "de base" avec son Go de mémoire pour commencer à me familiariser avec le fauve, puis commander éventuellement 2 Go par la suite sur MacWay si le besoin s'en fait ressentir.

Qu'en pensez vous?

Merci d'avance pour vos judicieux conseils/avis!!


----------



## crankit (26 Octobre 2007)

up!
merci


----------



## Chuck_Joris (26 Octobre 2007)

TEOX a dit:


> Dagnir a raison. Du moment que la commande est validée (c'est à dire encaissée) avant le 30 octobre, l'offre fonctionne.



Dans mon cas (désolé pour l'égocentrisme), ma commande a été passé le 19/10 et n'est toujours pas encaissée !
S'ils attendent l'expédition pour le faire et que celle-ci est après le 30/10 (et d'après le mail de confirmation c'est une possibilité) alors j'espère que je ne l'aurais pas dans le baba.


----------



## Chuck_Joris (26 Octobre 2007)

crankit a dit:


> Je me demandais donc si le prix excessif des barrettes de mémoire proposées avec la commande d'un MacBook justifiait une différence significative de qualité?



Le prix de l'Apple Store n'est pas justifié. si tu achètes ailleurs, il faut juste vérifier que les barettes sont bien compatibles Apple. Crucial par exemple est assez réputé pour fournir de bonnes barettes compatibles.
D'une manière générale, évite les no name.


----------



## crankit (26 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour l'info!
Je pars donc sur une extension mémoire ultérieure.


----------

